# Question about Timeshare Stay inside Banff NP



## TheDuke (May 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if timeshare exchangers must pay a daily park access fee
for a 7 day timeshare stay inside Banff?? Or is it charged only for the park entry on the day of arrival??

I have visited Banff previously, but then I was staying in Canmore and entered and left the park daily.

TheDuke


----------



## djyamyam (May 4, 2007)

Your park pass has to be good for the duration of time you spend in the park.  If you are there for 7 days, you would need to purchase for that time frame.  The only time you don't is if you are driving through the park and not stopping.


----------



## TheDuke (May 5, 2007)

*Response to Banff Question*

Thanks for the comment. When I go, I will buy a full week's pass

TheDuke


----------



## Tacoma (May 7, 2007)

*Park pass*

Unfortunately the national parks only sell daily passes for $17 a day or around $120 for the year.  I believe these are both family passes and it might be cheaper if there is only one of you.  We have to buy every year since we ski in the parks but finally found out if we have 2 cars registered to us there is a way to get 2 passes for the price of one.  I would try to sell the annual pass to another TUGGER when you get back.  Have fun.

Joan


----------



## djyamyam (May 7, 2007)

When will you be going?


----------



## Kola (May 12, 2007)

Tacoma said:


> Unfortunately the national parks only sell daily passes for $17 a day or around $120 for the year.  I believe these are both family passes and it might be cheaper if there is only one of you.  We have to buy every year since we ski in the parks but finally found out if we have 2 cars registered to us there is a way to get 2 passes for the price of one.  I would try to sell the annual pass to another TUGGER when you get back.  Have fun.
> 
> Joan



How do they control the passes if, for example, you rent a car in Banff or Jasper ?  Or if you come by bus or train ?
Is the pass for those who go camping, etc. or for everybody entering the park ? 
Just interested. Thanks.

Kola


----------



## sfwilshire (May 12, 2007)

Do they give discounts or free passes for the handicapped like the US Natl Parks do? 

Sheila


----------



## djyamyam (May 12, 2007)

Kola said:


> How do they control the passes if, for example, you rent a car in Banff or Jasper ? Or if you come by bus or train ?
> Is the pass for those who go camping, etc. or for everybody entering the park ?
> Just interested. Thanks.
> 
> Kola


 
On entry to the park, you have to stop at the gate entrance which is manned by national parks officials.  You have to pay for your pass at that time.  

You could pay for just a day pass and stay longer.  However, the park wardens do set up random checkpoints at various places to ensure that people have proper passes.  I've seen it happen a number of times in the winter when we go skiing where cars get pulled over because of that.


----------



## marshmans (May 14, 2007)

Here is the link for more information on Banff National Park.  http://www.pc.gc.ca/pn-np/ab/banff/index_e.asp

There are no special discounts, just the regular youth, adult, senior, family, group.  The pass is for anyone that enters the park no matter what the reason, ie. camping is on top of the park fee.  The fee is charged to help with maintaining the park, etc.  As mentioned, there are gates at the entrance where  you have to stop when entering.  There are also places within the townsite where you can purchase a pass, I would assume one place would be at the bus depot.  It is somewhat on a trust basis as well, but as mentioned they do patrol the parking lots and streets on a regular basis to ensure that everyone has a pass.

Have fun on your holiday - you will absolutely love the Banff area, it is amazing to see, especially if you are not from the mountains.  Ensure that you go to cave and basin and swim at the Hot Springs, there are also some great native museums to see, Johnston's Canyon is a great short hike, there is just so much to do!  Have fun!  Also, you may wish to have a vehicle when you are there, depending on where you are staying and what you want to do, there can be a fair distance between things.


----------



## Kola (May 14, 2007)

I am interested how would you rate the Grand Canadian Resort at Canmore which I believe is as close as you can get to Banff without being in the park.
Or is there a better T/S resort in the area ? I am thinking about Sept -Oct. not high peak summer months. Thanks. 

Kola


----------



## eal (May 14, 2007)

The Grand Canadian is a very nice resort, with big units and friendly staff.  It is also away from the "condo ghetto" in Canmore which is a truly grim place to stay!

The units at the GC are MUCH larger than the units at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort, but you are about 20 minutes further east than if you were staying right in Banff.

The Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa (not to be confused with the Banff Gate Mountain Resort, which is even further east) is in Harvie Heights west of Canmore and right near the entrance to the National Park.  It is rather new and the units are also bigger than Banff Rocky Mountain Resort.


----------



## marshmans (May 15, 2007)

eal said:


> It is also away from the "condo ghetto" in Canmore which is a truly grim place to stay!



I don't know much about the resorts, but I wouldn't exactly say Canmore is a 'ghetto' or that the downtown area, which I think is where you are referring to, is a 'grim place'.  

Canmore has become even more poplular in the last few years which has encouraged much develpment of the area.  In the downtown area there are lots of restaurants, nightlife, and shopping, all within walking distance.  If you want to be able to walk out your door and do that type of thing than you will want to be closer to this area.  If you are looking for a very relaxing, get away from it all and enjoy the mountain scenery and wildlife type vacation than you may choose to go to one of the other recommended areas.  Either way Canmore has no area that is really 'grim', in my opinion.  I view Canmore somewhat as a very mini Banff, ie. all the restaurants, shopping etc. just not nearly as much.  You have the more out of the way quiet retreats or the more lively condos close to the downtown area.  They are both very touristy and cater to that.  Both are wonderful places and really quite close to each other.  You really need to decide what you want to see/do while you are here and then choose from there.  The previous post has obviously seen some of the places and has some great recommendations for you.  Good luck and I hope that you have a wonderful holiday here!


----------



## Kola (May 15, 2007)

eal said:


> The Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa (not to be confused with the Banff Gate Mountain Resort, which is even further east) is in Harvie Heights west of Canmore and right near the entrance to the National Park.  It is rather new and the units are also bigger than Banff Rocky Mountain Resort.



Thanks for your comments but please explain further your comparison between the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa AND the Banff Gate Mountain Resort in terms of resort location, resort size, amenities and unit quality.  I have been to Canmore and Banff many years ago before any of these T/S resorts were built. What is an approximate distance from each resort to the town centre ? Thanks

Kola


----------



## djyamyam (May 15, 2007)

Kola said:


> Thanks for your comments but please explain further your comparison between the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa AND the Banff Gate Mountain Resort in terms of resort location, resort size, amenities and unit quality. I have been to Canmore and Banff many years ago before any of these T/S resorts were built. What is an approximate distance from each resort to the town centre ? Thanks
> 
> Kola


 
If I remember correctly, Banff Gate Mountain Resort is right by Deadman's Flats, on the south side of the transcanada highway.  I haven't stayed there so can't really comment on the resorts themselves.  Deadman's Flats is about 10 - 15 mins east of Canmore so you'd be even further away from Banff.  And at Deadman's, there really isn't anything there.  In Harvie Heights, it's a hamlet and really on the edge of Canmore.


----------



## eal (May 15, 2007)

eal said:


> The Grand Canadian is a very nice resort, with big units and friendly staff.  It is also away from the "condo ghetto" in Canmore which is a truly grim place to stay!
> &
> The Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa (not to be confused with the Banff Gate Mountain Resort, which is even further east) is in Harvie Heights west of Canmore and right near the entrance to the National Park.  It is rather new and the units are also bigger than Banff Rocky Mountain Resort.



Sorry if I was confusing in my last post.

The town of Canmore isn't grim, the road called Kananaskis Way with all the condos built one on top of the other is grim.  This "ghetto" houses Elkhorn at the Lodges , Elkhorn at Falcon Crest, and the Windtower.  Chateau Canmore and Sunset Resort are nearby and right on the railroad tracks.   The Grand Canadian has the best location of all the timeshares in Canmore.

The Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa is the closest timeshare to Banff witout being in the park.  The Banff Gate Mountain Resort is the farthest timeshare from the park (while still being in the general area).


----------



## djyamyam (May 15, 2007)

eal said:


> The Grand Canadian has the best location of all the timeshares in Canmore.


 
You'd have to also add the new Worldmark Canmore resort to that statement as it is right beside the Grand Canadian.  I don't know if it's as nice (inside) as the Grand Resort but I hope to find out.  I haven't been there yet but am going to try and see what it looks like this weekend.


----------



## eal (May 16, 2007)

Yes it was supposed to open in early April (last month).  Let us all know what you find.


----------



## Kola (May 17, 2007)

Please take a look how does the new Worldmark compare with the others in Canmore in terms of the number and size of units. Do they have lockoffs ?

Kola


----------

